# 39th  BOTTLE SHOW



## andy volkerts (Nov 29, 2016)

BEST OF THE WEST......49er Bottle Assn 39th Botttle Show  @  PLACER COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, ROSEVILLE, CALIF, FRI,DEC, 2 @ 3rd from 9:00-am to 5: pm Friday @ 9:00am-3m Sat  COME ONE COME ALL FOR SOME OF THE BEST BOTTLES FOR SALE IN THE WESTERN U.S.A.


----------

